# "48" Showing This Saturday 7/16. Highland Center. FREE



## Sherpa John (Jul 12, 2005)

This Saturday Night (7/16) at 8 PM, "48: A White Mountain Documentary Film" will be once again shown at the AMC's Highland Center in The Washburn Room.

The showing is FREE and open to the public. If you have not seen the film, seen it and want to see it again.. or if you just wanna hang out with a Sherpa.. Feel free to stop on by and support us.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sherpa John,

Do you have any showings planned for the southern NH / northern MA area?  The three and a half hour drive to Crawford Notch is a bit much for me to tackle late at night.  If enough people from this board are interested, would you set up a special screening say in Worcester, MA?

Smitty


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, Sherpa you were just in my hometown of Chicopee not too long ago.  I would do Worcester for sure.  But if I happen to be in the area where it is showing, I'll certainly stop by to see it.


----------



## Sherpa John (Jul 13, 2005)

Well... seeing as the interest is there... I'll try and schedule a showing and lecture for the fall at a local college down that way. 

ThankS!


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 14, 2005)

John,

If you decide to schedule a viewing, I may be able to reserve a decent sized room for you at Worcester Polytechnic Institute (WPI), right in downtown Worcester.  I should be able to book a large lecture hall without a problem with a ceiling mounted LCD projector for the movie.  If I'm lucky, I just might be able to get into the theater style lecture hall...

Or, let me know if there's anything else I can do to help.

Smitty


----------

